# Has anyone had any help using rifaximin (Xifaxin) ?



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Going to try this :


*Get rid of the unwanted visitors in your small bowel.* Ask your doctor to prescribe rifaximin (Xifaxin) and take two 200 mg tablets three times a day for seven to 10 days. This is often the best way to deal with the chronic bacterial overgrowth that causes bloating and irritable bowel syndrome. You may also need an anti-fungal such as nystatin or fluconazole for two to four weeks.
*Repopulate your **digestive tract** with good bacteria.* I don't usually recommend brands, but when it comes to probiotics the quality varies so much that I suggest taking two specific brands. Take one packet of VSL3 or other high potency probiotic twice a day for one to two months. This probiotic has over 450 billion organisms per packet. I also recommend a probiotic called S. boulardii take two capsules twice a day for two months. This is a special probiotic that helps to further normalize gut function.
*Try digestive enzymes* with meals to help break down food while your gut heals. You also may benefit from nutrients that help heal the lining of the gut including fish oil, GLA (from evening primrose oil, zinc, vitamin A, glutamine and others.

Getting a prescription and buying the probiotics soon - Apparently it's helped 100's of people get rid of their symptoms.


----------



## pneumatic (Nov 3, 2014)

Used all three, they all help significantly. But are not a permanent cure in my case. Still need to avoid most foods (eg. wheat, gluten, lactose, fructose, caramel colouring, anything spicey or tangy..msg etc.) and flare ups can still occur at random when I suspect the ingredients list on a product is not accurate.

Been struggling with a persistent flare up for the past 3 weeks after trying apple cider vinegar treatment (supposed to kill pathogenic bacteria in the gut...it backfired on me). Started on the Rifaximin and am seeing significant improvement. Still can't quite get through the night without waking up with indigestion, but am fine during the day as long as I don't sit in a chair with my guts folded over too long. Maybe I have diverticulitis as well.

The problem with Rifaximin is availability in my country (Australia). Here I can only get it for treatment of liver disease. Otherwise have to import it at a cost of $500 a bottle. Very annoyed about this right now.

*If anyone knows a reputable online seller that ships Rifaximin internationally, please advise.*

Thanks


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

pneumatic said:


> Used all three, they all help significantly. But are not a permanent cure in my case. Still need to avoid most foods (eg. wheat, gluten, lactose, fructose, caramel colouring, anything spicey or tangy..msg etc.) and flare ups can still occur at random when I suspect the ingredients list on a product is not accurate.
> 
> Been struggling with a persistent flare up for the past 3 weeks after trying apple cider vinegar treatment (supposed to kill pathogenic bacteria in the gut...it backfired on me). Started on the Rifaximin and am seeing significant improvement. Still can't quite get through the night without waking up with indigestion, but am fine during the day as long as I don't sit in a chair with my guts folded over too long. Maybe I have diverticulitis as well.
> 
> ...


Did you stick to the diet and use the VSL3 probiotic but ?

Look into that VSL3 stuff it's one of the most potent probiotics available.

I'm waiting to go to the doctors to get a prescription so hopefully I can post my results here.


----------



## pneumatic (Nov 3, 2014)

horizonzero said:


> Did you stick to the diet and use the VSL3 probiotic but ?


100%.

I've now finished taking all my Rifaximin tablets and am now on the probiotics to restore the flora. I'm feeling ok at the moment. A lot better than I was a week ago.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

pneumatic said:


> 100%.
> 
> I've now finished taking all my Rifaximin tablets and am now on the probiotics to restore the flora. I'm feeling ok at the moment. A lot better than I was a week ago.


Keep it going, stick to the diet and the probiotics because you can develop colitis if you don't populate your bacterial balance correctly.

Ideally it said results take 1-2 months so hopefully you'll see a massive change in 2-3 weeks.

I'll be joining you soon in this attempt to recover

Best of luck !!


----------



## latro (Dec 3, 2014)

That method written about by Dr. Hyman is exactly what I am planning on trying to fix my Post-Infectious IBS--did you follow the process with rifaximin and the VSL + S. Boulardii taken together following it? If you could share, it would be really helpful. My doctor has also told me that taking S. Boulardii with Rifaximin could be helpful but I'm hesitant to add it.

Also--what did you eat after finishing the antibiotic and during the probiotics? Did you follow a Low-FODMAP diet or just eat all foods freely? I don't know if I should add foods that are tougher to digest/etc during or after the probiotic course, as I don't want to set myself back.

Please share--it's been so hard to find others who are trying this method and to know if it works/etc... Thanks!


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

latro said:


> That method written about by Dr. Hyman is exactly what I am planning on trying to fix my Post-Infectious IBS--did you follow the process with rifaximin and the VSL + S. Boulardii taken together following it? If you could share, it would be really helpful. My doctor has also told me that taking S. Boulardii with Rifaximin could be helpful but I'm hesitant to add it.
> 
> Also--what did you eat after finishing the antibiotic and during the probiotics? Did you follow a Low-FODMAP diet or just eat all foods freely? I don't know if I should add foods that are tougher to digest/etc during or after the probiotic course, as I don't want to set myself back.
> 
> Please share--it's been so hard to find others who are trying this method and to know if it works/etc... Thanks!


I'm on my last day of the Rifaximin and I've noticed a massive difference, the only trouble was is that due to it being for traveler's diarrhea it tends to cause massive constipation. I have the packets of VSL3 sitting waiting and my S.Boudarli is on its way - I also have Digestive enzymes, L-Glutamine, Omega 3 tablets and Zinc sitting waiting so I'll keep you updated. I've taken 7 days worth of fluconazole as well.

With regards to diet I've been eating weetabix for breakfast with packets of frozen vegetables and Chicken for dinner and lunch for the past 9 days or so. I've had next to no carbs but that was doable as is basically starves out the candida/bacteria that feeds on it.

I'll keep you updated but it's going to take another couple more weeks


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

hey guys Im also tryin this

how are you doing? seeing any results already?

By the way latro, your doctor should be reading about S Boulardi before saying something about it?? It says on paper that it should NOT be given in the same time of antibiotics as it can grow in excess because there are not beneficial bacteria to stop it. It is a probiotic but I think its more of a yeast or something cant recall

by the way just started the treatment yesterday, Ive been taking 200mg 2 times a day..should it be 3 times a day?


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi doctor bg. It is a non absorvable antibiotic so it will stay and work 99% in the digestive system.

The theory that has been supported by some studies is that some people experience a Small Instetine Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO) or a yeast Overgrowth like cândida. It can be killed via antibiótico and for the yeast an antifungical

While you are killing these, you should also repopulate the gut and heal the digestive system with specific suplementation.. While avoiding the food triggers or allergens

Let me know if you want full details or have any questions


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

ah ok but *the antibiotic is just a part of the treatment!!* I read in another forum from a guy who says got cured after 6 months like this:

he did the xifaxin for some time but didnt saw instant results, then he did heavy probiotics + 30g glutamine (I cant do this much glutamine because it gives me chest pain)


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Doctor_BG said:


> Yes, I know the mechanism of action and the purpose of its use. But I want to hear people who are using it for IBS and their thoughts about its effectiveness.


My symptoms have died down by about 80% after taking the 10 day course of rifixamin and then 3 weeks of the VSL3 + S.Boudarli and L-Glutamine. Obviously being 3 weeks in the bacteria is only starting to settle in the gut but I will update after another month. I noticed a massive difference 2 weeks in and was able to go out etc and do normal things.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

alexolx123 said:


> ah ok but *the antibiotic is just a part of the treatment!!* I read in another forum from a guy who says got cured after 6 months like this:
> 
> he did the xifaxin for some time but didnt saw instant results, then he did heavy probiotics + 30g glutamine (I cant do this much glutamine because it gives me chest pain)


My symptoms have died down by about 80% after taking the 10 day course of rifixamin and then 3 weeks of the VSL3 + S.Boudarli and L-Glutamine. Obviously being 3 weeks in the bacteria is only starting to settle in the gut but I will update after another month. I noticed a massive difference 2 weeks in and was able to go out etc and do normal things.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow those are amazing results! Are you also doing a strict diet and probiotics? Can you explain how you took the xifaxin?


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

pneumatic said:


> Used all three, they all help significantly. But are not a permanent cure in my case. Still need to avoid most foods (eg. wheat, gluten, lactose, fructose, caramel colouring, anything spicey or tangy..msg etc.) and flare ups can still occur at random when I suspect the ingredients list on a product is not accurate.
> 
> Been struggling with a persistent flare up for the past 3 weeks after trying apple cider vinegar treatment (supposed to kill pathogenic bacteria in the gut...it backfired on me). Started on the Rifaximin and am seeing significant improvement. Still can't quite get through the night without waking up with indigestion, but am fine during the day as long as I don't sit in a chair with my guts folded over too long. Maybe I have diverticulitis as well.
> 
> ...


Hi pneumatic,
I am also from australia, and I am also looking for an easy way to get rifaximin. I came across this thread http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/129897-rifaximin-in-australia/ and im hoping that the information given is correct. I am out of the county right now but when I return I plan on visiting the CDD in Sydney. Have you tried asking the CDD in either melbourne or sydney whether or not the doctors prescribe rifaximin?


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think that you're making the right call by going with number 1, but not with 2 and 3. 
My thoughts on probiotics are the same as the OP of this thread : http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/102286-after-5-relapses-now-cured-heres-how/
And as for digestive enzymes, please read this: http://health.usnews.com/health-news/blogs/eat-run/2013/04/23/digestive-enzymes-help-or-hype
Glutamine, zinc and omega 3 oils are all good for healing the gut. 
~ I have taken metronidazole but not rifaximin for sibo~
Just thought id give my opinion, good luck


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Im on day 4 of xifaxin and just saw an improvement on mood whitch can be placebo..my digestion is at the same level as Ive been eating crap without knowing it would be causing symptoms..I feel so stupid but well..lets try to recover


----------



## pneumatic (Nov 3, 2014)

vanessa6801 said:


> Hi pneumatic,
> I am also from australia, and I am also looking for an easy way to get rifaximin. I came across this thread http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/129897-rifaximin-in-australia/ and im hoping that the information given is correct. I am out of the county right now but when I return I plan on visiting the CDD in Sydney. Have you tried asking the CDD in either melbourne or sydney whether or not the doctors prescribe rifaximin?


I ordered Rifaximin from canadianprescriptiondrugstore.com . Order processing and delivery was slow, took about a month to arrive. You can easily get a prescription for it and buy it in Aus, but it will cost you about $500 since it's not on the PBS for IBS/SIBO.



vanessa6801 said:


> omega 3 oils are all good for healing the gut.


^ Having a bit of a breakthrough with this. I'm taking unrefined coconut oil, ~10mL, three times a day. Seems to be helping. I'm also trying canola oil and olive oil. I think these oils may have antibacterial properties as well as coating the lining of the gut with a protective barrier.

I also got rid of these things from my diet:

-broccoli

-lactose free milk

-lactose free cheese

-anything with acid in it (eg. fruit juice, cordial)

-WPI and casein protein

Even though I had been having these foods for years, now all of a sudden I can't have them anymore. I was stuck in a mindset that just because I had been eating something for years that it should be fine, when the truth is that since my apple cider vinegar flare up , something must have changed and now I can't have them any more.

So to summarise, for me it has worked like this:

1. Clear out gut bacteria with Rifaximin (500mg x3 daily for ~7 days)
2. Completely change diet through a long process of elimination. 
3. Add daily intake of oils (coconut, canola, olive).


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have now tried rifaximin. I took it for 4 days, and during those 4 days I had no improvement of symptoms whatsoever, other than slightly bulkier stools. I quit after day 4. The reason for that is because most people here report relief within 48hrs of taking rifaximin---the people who dont experience relief within a few days of taking rifaximin for SIBO usually report no improvement after completing the whole course. I dont think that stopping the course half way is bad for me. The dosage of rifaximin for travellers diarrhea is 3×200mg for 3 days so I dont think that taking it for shorter periods of time would lead to resistance or any other issues. I actually think that stopping it halfway has reduced my chances of developing any complications associated with antibiotic use. 
Rifaximin only has a 10% edge over placebo in relieving IBS symptoms. http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1004409
I guess I am not in that lucky 10%. From what ive read on these forums, even when rifaximin is effective, the symptoms usually return within a few weeks, if not immediately after discontinuation. 
Good luck to anyone else out there willing to give rifaximin a try.

~I should note that I took metronidazole 1.5yrs ago,which reduced my symptoms by 50% (which is VERY significant) and that I had decided to try rifaximin in the hopes that it may kill of the strains of bacteria that metroniadzole was not able to, or that in would be more effective in reducing the total number of bacteria. In most studies that ive come across rifaximin is more effective thsn metronidazole in normalising breath tests.~


----------



## vanilla_bean (Mar 1, 2015)

vanessa6801 said:


> I have now tried rifaximin. I took it for 4 days, and during those 4 days I had no improvement of symptoms whatsoever, other than slightly bulkier stools. I quit after day 4. The reason for that is because most people here report relief within 48hrs of taking rifaximin---the people who dont experience relief within a few days of taking rifaximin for SIBO usually report no improvement after completing the whole course. I dont think that stopping the course half way is bad for me. The dosage of rifaximin for travellers diarrhea is 3×200mg for 3 days so I dont think that taking it for shorter periods of time would lead to resistance or any other issues. I actually think that stopping it halfway has reduced my chances of developing any complications associated with antibiotic use.
> Rifaximin only has a 10% edge over placebo in relieving IBS symptoms. http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1004409
> I guess I am not in that lucky 10%. From what ive read on these forums, even when rifaximin is effective, the symptoms usually return within a few weeks, if not immediately after discontinuation.
> Good luck to anyone else out there willing to give rifaximin a try.
> ~I should note that I took metronidazole 1.5yrs ago,which reduced my symptoms by 50% (which is VERY significant) and that I had decided to try rifaximin in the hopes that it may kill of the strains of bacteria that metroniadzole was not able to, or that in would be more effective in reducing the total number of bacteria. In most studies that ive come across rifaximin is more effective thsn metronidazole in normalising breath tests.~


I think I've read some people need to do two doses of Xifaxin (Rifaximin) before seeing results, and sometimes they don't see them until day 10.

I would search the forum but I'm having issues with the search button. I search Xifaxin and only 4 threads show up.

I'd have finished the course, but that's just me


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

vanilla_bean said:


> I think I've read some people need to do two doses of Xifaxin (Rifaximin) before seeing results, and sometimes they don't see them until day 10.
> I would search the forum but I'm having issues with the search button. I search Xifaxin and only 4 threads show up.
> I'd have finished the course, but that's just me


Before making the decision to stop taking rifaximin, I did a lot of googling around onhow long it takes for an rifaximin to kick in. And i had come across a few threads where people reported feeling better only towards the end of the course. However the majority either described it as completely effective from the start or completely ineffective for the full course. I understand that different meds work differently, but when i took metronidazole for my sibo it kicked in within a few hrs. Personally, I have a lot of anxiety around taking antibiotics, because I believe that overuse of antibiotics was the cause of my SIBO to begin with. I had no confidence in rfaximin, so I stopped taking it so thst no further damage was done.


----------



## veniceboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Vanessa, what were u taking metronidazole for?


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

I've taken rifaximin twice with no benefit have taken flagyl and neomycin all did nothing but give me Antibiotic Associated Diarrhea which i had to do about 10 FMT's just to take it away. But the FMT's did not fix whats wrong with me.


----------



## veniceboy (Jan 19, 2015)

VintageNick, what gave you Antibiotic Associated Diarrhea? flagyl ,neomycin or rifaximin?


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

veniceboy said:


> VintageNick, what gave you Antibiotic Associated Diarrhea? flagyl ,neomycin or rifaximin?


I have so many food intolerances to the point where i developed oral allergy syndrome antibodies to foods the 2nd they hit my mouth. So i live on vivonex it's an amino acid based formula. I feel ok on it but my gut is still not healing on it so i the docs wanted to try the Rifaximin neomycin combo after 4 days it was pure water Diarrhea that lasted 6 weeks and i was tested for cdiff 3 times all negative so i ended up doing FMT's just to get back to the point where i didnt have AAD.


----------

